# Kistler MicroMagnesium



## Lunker Punker (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these?

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the 7'6" XH for punching mats, but I'm a little bit skeptical about it being telescopic.

Any input would be appreciated!

Tight Lines,

Pete


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

My buddy strictly uses those rods and he loves them. I have messed around with his before and they are nice and light I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Lunker Punker (Jan 11, 2013)

Good to know--thanks for the advice!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Lunker Plunker. Kistler has some awesome rods. The magnesium is a very affordable priced entry rod that makes up 50% of my equipment. They are light and sensitive and currently you can find some killer deals on clearance if you look. I have sent 1 back for breaking out of 25 that I have owned. I have even had Kistler put weight kits on them. The new KLX is out now and it comes from the z-bone blank. All these rods are American made and the blanks are from Gary Loomis (Northfork Composites). Those 2 rods are incredible to say the least! KLX runs approx 199.00 and a super buy for that price and the blank used. The z-bone well they are the most incredible rods I have ever owned! Price 375-490. Very expensive and price determined by how you design your rods. You pick everything used on the rod from many different guides,real seats,cork or foam etc. Of course when I got done with mine 1 was 470.00 and the other 425. It was worth it for me I got a finesse rod (spinning) and a flipping stick both techniques sensitivity is a must.


Hope this helps you cant go wrong with any of the above.


Jami Norman Kistler Pro Saff


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a 6'6 mh for years that was my favorite rod. I used it for pitching plastics and put it through alot. For some reason it broke clean in half on a average size bass last year. Called kistler and they were nice enough to offer 50% off a replacement. I never did take advantage of it as i just dont see the valu in the higher end rods any more. I can get a rod for 100 bucks now that has the same quality as the rods I paid close to 300 for 10 years ago. I hqve not used the telesopic kistler but would guess its good stuff. Never thoufht I would say this but i now prefer the bass pro bionic blade as my rod of choice. Great feel and valu, though possibly im just getting cheap.


----------



## tiell22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just bought a 7'6" XH, and I love it. great rod and they are on sale at tacklewarhouse, limited styles.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ditto snapped a MH 6'6" clean in two, I'd say about 2/5th of the way down from the top mid fight. Wasn't scratched, fairly new rod. Yes I could have gotten a replacement for 50% but thats still a pretty penny. It was a great rod, but repalcing it would mean I'd be fishing a rod over $300, considering the price of the first then 50% on a second. Just decided it was too pricey and I too declined.


----------

